# mk2 rear brake proportioning valve question -> with pic



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

This is the valve I have on my car. What are the to circled holes for? I know when I more the lever as arrows point, braking bias is shifted rearward. Would there be any reason to run a bolt thru the lever and srew it into the red circle, locking bias? I'm guess this would give a 50/50?
Thanks,
Rey
FYI.... I changed out rear beams and the valve is disconnected now giving me a lot of front bias.


----------



## [Oo=MK2=oO]macelius (Feb 1, 2006)

when I switched to a mkIII beam i welded in the bracket for my mkII valve.


----------



## [Oo=MK2=oO]macelius (Feb 1, 2006)

is not the red circled hole one of the mounting points? haven't looked down there in a while..


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: ([Oo=MK2=oO]macelius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[Oo=MK2=oO[/B] »*_
*
*
*
[TR]
[TD="class: quote"]macelius]is not the red circled hole one of the mounting points? haven't looked down there in a while..[/TD]
[/TR]
**

Well, it could be. On mine there is a free hole on the same side as the loop on the lever. But it's a moot point. The lever didn't swing far enough to align the two holes. I ended up just ziptie'ing the lever in place.*


----------

